# Raising a porch roof



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a two story four square house with a front porch across the front. The posts suporting the roof have rotted and the porch roof has settled about 1 1/2" the roof extends out 8' from the house and is 25' long. I have put in temporary support posts I need to jack the porch back up and then put in permanent supports. I was thinking three screw jacks one at each corner and one in the middle and slowly raising it. Would this work or is there a better way?

Thank you for any help Jim Bunton Bunton Painting


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

I've done several like you describe and they generally go back up pretty easy. The main thing is that your cribbing/ support is rock solid and your jacks are not over-extended and rated well above the estimated lift weight . I also set up some solid bracing in the event of a cribbing or jack failure (never happened but scares the hell out of me to think about it).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I would also suggest that you add a solid peice of lumber to "Lineate" the roof your raising. 
What I mean is: Like a 2x6, 2x8, or 2x10 or an LVL laid flat, between your jack points and the roof line:

ROOF/ROOF/ROOF
_______________ (2x8 or LVL - Laid Flat)

1 2 3 (Jack Points)

That way you are raising the whole roof line - together. Rather than at only those 3 points. By raising only the 3 points, you could 'pull' those 3 points apart, if the area your jacks are under are weaker than they look.
Try to raise it all together, And do it slowly - so that the frame that has settled over the years, does not overstress too quickly.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would also suggest that you add a solid peice of lumber to "Lineate" the roof your raising.
> What I mean is: Like a 2x6, 2x8, or 2x10 or an LVL laid flat, between your jack points and the roof line:
> ...


Good call...I normally work by myself so I sometimes forget how helpful another set or two of hands can be.:thumbsup:


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Very good suggestions from both Shamrock and AtlanticWBConst. I will run a 2x10 under the length to add support. and will raise at all three points at once a little at a time. There is allready a boxed beam running the full legth of the roof but I am not sure how strong this is so a little more can only help.

Thank you Jim Bunton


----------



## STEPHENMISHKA (May 9, 2006)

Having moved many structures, the most important construction elements to be concerned with is the size of the member to be seated below the elements to be lifted and under which the jacks are to be placed.

The Solender Group Inc.
Construction Defects Experts


----------

